
Sweet Spot: New Study Shows Optimal Group Size for Baboons - Hooke
http://daily.jstor.org/baboons-optimal-group-size/
======
jeremysmyth
50-70, to avoid the clickbaity title.

For a humorous look at the same idea for humans (150 fwiw), see here:
[http://www.cracked.com/article_14990_what-
monkeysphere.html](http://www.cracked.com/article_14990_what-
monkeysphere.html)

------
ggrothendieck
The abstract of this paper provides a good summary:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26504236](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26504236)

